# Customizing the Main Display



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

aviationit said:


> Anybody know if there is a way to customize the screen that is in the middle of the main instrument panel? It'd sure be nice to be able to keep it on the screen that displays the speed, and to also have other info on that screen, such as mpg average, miles til empty, trip1 distance, trip2 distance, etc.


Emm doesnt it do all that already? 

Or are you saying you want multiple pieces of information at once? 

If that's the case you should look into getting a scanguage, lets you do all kinds of fun stuff. 

ScanGaugeII - Trip Computers + Digital Gauges + Scan Tool


----------



## aviationit (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I was hoping to have multiple pieces of information on the same screen. The screen that displays the speed has alot of unused space on it...seems that a few other pieces of info could be programmed to be displayed on that page along with the speed centered on the page.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

aviationit said:


> Yeah, I was hoping to have multiple pieces of information on the same screen. The screen that displays the speed has alot of unused space on it...seems that a few other pieces of info could be programmed to be displayed on that page along with the speed centered on the page.


Yeah it's possible to do, for example the Eco has simultaneous avg and instant mpg on one screen. However my guess is that the data is fed via the ECU which means an ECU update would be in order to make changes.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the Eco model Cruzes have RPO-code *Y8X*, which _none_ of the other 1.4LT (LUJ) engines have:

• *Y8X = FUEL ECONOMY - ENGINE IMPROVEMENT*

...anybody know what _that_ entails?


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll ask around tomorrow on the Y8X code. Maybe someone can dig further for it also.


----------

